# I know it hasn't been brought up on here..



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

But I had to post about the theater shooting.
OMG, all those people affected... I try to distance myself from following things like this too closely and becoming upset over it, but I just can't with this. I didn't know anyone in that theater, but my heart breaks for them.
Who would ever imagine this happening in a movie theater 

I saw the courtroom news conference this morning when it aired, and couldn't get over the shooter...he looks drugged and clearly not in a state of reality. Do they have him on something? or is that how he is?
There are so many 'why's but I am thinking he must have planned to do this before he left CA....isn't it ironic that this happened what 15 minutes from the Columbine massacre? Like he wanted to one up that disaster?
Where did his 'craze' start, at home? <his mom is a psych nurse from what I've been told>, he was a loner, clearly more so than a 'normal' loner IMO if he had absolutely no friends no real life connections.
I also remember hearing when this first started that his mom had said something about thinking it was him? Does his parents know something they aren't talking about? It's just all so much to take in. i've heard that he also sought counseling?
So maybe he's a psycho and the 'other side' finally took control.

I clearly have spent too much time sulking about this, but I just imagine sitting in the theater with my kids who would have loved to see a midnight showing of that movie, and thinking what if... now a safe place, doesn't seem safe anymore 

I hope no one here has been directly affected... I have a friend who lives in that community, and thankfully no one she knows went into that theater, but her friends son was supposed to go but had to work so couldn't, but not sure if his friends went or not or were in the same viewing of the movie or not.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It is a horrible thing. I'm praying for the victims, and for the shooter, that God will change his heart.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I have been thinking about this too. I did see some of the court session today and he did appear drugged in my opinion but they had not stated yes or no about that yet (or at least I have not heard if so). I did not know anyone involved but a friend sent me a blog from a a mother that was there with her 2 girls (all unharmed physically, mentally who knows). I did read an article saying the mother of the shooter stated they had the right guy. Also it said their car had a bumper sticker from a depression (clinic or support group I guess, maybe it was from the mothers work not sure article didn't say). In my opinion if they parents had known he could have been capable of this then they should have got him help before it had a chance of happening or had it reported in order to block his legal purchase of firearms.

I think there should have been a flag spotted when he was ordering armor proof material and body armor! Not sure how that can happen in the first place. 

One thing I fear is that they are going to start wanting to control the legal sales of firearms now making it hard for trusting citizens with good records to get their hands on protection items. I do like the right to be able to protect myself from people such as this shooter, home intruders, robbers,etc. 

I hate that those poor people had to go through this act of violence. I pray for those involved (whether injured, physically fine or one of the 12 for their families). I can not even grasp at what they had to go through, let alone the individuals in the other movies that had no visual cue as to what was about to occur.

On a side note I am not sure about places out west but most places here alarms will sound if you exit through an emergency exit. So not sure how he truly able to exit through the er exit and leave it cracked without someone knowing what was going to happen. 

Too many questions, too many emotions, too many harmed, too many people like this out there. . . I hope no one ever has to go through this again.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ray: My thoughts are with the family and friends of those lost. 

So horrible so scary.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

The man is smarter then he is going to make everyone believe. One of those genious psychos. He was not taking anything at the time of his hearing, as a matter of fact, being the college major that he was, he can most likely fake psychosis better then someone who actually is mentally disturbed and is trying to fight the demons. His mug shot looks like he is very satisfied AND on his page that he created looking for a woman, he posted weeks ago-he asked if she would visit him in prison so premeditated it was.


He is NOT crazy-at least not the type of crazy that we are usually use to dealing with-he is super smart crazy double dipped in psycho and he wont get the death penalty due to ggret theatrics-sickening!


If Obama (and no this isnt a debate on the president) but if Obama can pass laws mandating all Americans must have health coverage or pay huge taxes for it, the why can he not turn the laws of this country back to what it once was? An eye for an eye! Why would someone like this TODAY STIll be called an "alleged" suspect-and I swear if he were set up in front of a firing squad by the families whose loved ones he took away, the next criminal/murderer would think twice before doing what he did. Or the rapist/molestorer be starved and stoned to death in the 110 degree heat at a courthouse? Or whatever-


Ok, rant over


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

pitchik said:


> The man is smarter then he is going to make everyone believe. One of those genious psychos. He was not taking anything at the time of his hearing, as a matter of fact, being the college major that he was, he can most likely fake psychosis better then someone who actually is mentally disturbed and is trying to fight the demons. His mug shot looks like he is very satisfied AND on his page that he created looking for a woman, he posted weeks ago-he asked if she would visit him in prison so premeditated it was.
> 
> He is NOT crazy-at least not the type of crazy that we are usually use to dealing with-he is super smart crazy double dipped in psycho and he wont get the death penalty due to ggret theatrics-sickening!
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more! The laws in this day and age protect the guilty too much and what happens? We see more and more whackos coming out of the woodwork 

I still think the location was deliberate, choosing a place near another awful massacre <Columbine>. Plus a friend said last night they are investigating to see if he actually used all of the $26,000 he got for a grant, for schooling, or if that's what he's been using for his 'plan.'

I definitely agree if anyone could pull off faking it, then it would be him. It will be interesting to see what they turn up, and what happens next time in court.

I heard somewhere about him posting on a site looking for women, but had no idea what his ad had said.

Still so much to take in, and I Thank God for not allowing him to kill more people than he did. It's all so awful, I'm still having trouble taking it all in. I can't watch the news anymore, it's just too heartbreaking.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I feel what everyone here is conveying deep in my heart. Too much pain, too much tragedy, too many hurt and worse.
I cannot quit thinking about the families of the victims. I just woke up to the news Friday and it threw my whole day off. I can not imagine being directly involved.

I do feel for his family. I am only specutating but......I know how hard it can be to get help for someone you know is disturbed. I have been there. I have a huge stack of reciepts from the help we tried to get for our son many years ago. We were told that we could not force him into treatment. In fact, most of the time we were treated like we must be doing something wrong. I have seen this happen to other loving parents as well. I just would not be at all surprised to find that they did try to help him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with all... :grouphug: 

It is a very sad tragedy...so devastating..... and it makes you think........ what in the world.... is this world coming to......so sad...  
We may not of personally known ...the people affected by this ...but ...we are human ...unlike the monster that did this.. prayers go out to the victims... as well as their families ... ray:  :grouphug:


----------

